# Q&A: Musicality and Giftedness



## sms_guitar (May 6, 2018)

Hello,
Four questions:
Q1: Are the terms "musical" and "gifted" valid or even applicable terms?
R1:
Q2: If not, why not?
R2:
Q3: If "musical" is a valid or applicable term, what does it mean to be "musical"?
R3:
Q4: If "gifted" is a valid or applicable term, what does it mean to be "gifted"?
R4:
I look forward to your responses?


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

Musical: a term we use to describe that a performance of producing sound or responding to sound (as in dance) that has meaning to the audience. Ability to produce a sound or respond to the sound that has explicit and implicit content is desired for the enjoyment by all the participants and will be judged so. 

Gifted: a term we use to refer to people who have talents or specialisations that yield more frequently or of higher quality. Not having that specialisation can be pretty disappointing if one's self-image counts on having that specialisation. As for how that specialisation is realised, it can come down to nature (especially with regards to disability) but a lot of it is due to nurture and a lot of this is not done by themselves. This includes parents who lay down the foundations of the skill and teachers who build upon those foundations.


----------

